# What olive oil?



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Does it matter what one guys? i use the asda 1l with the purple/pink label, any views?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Any extra virgin is fine. You're using it to put over food, not cook with, right?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

just in shakes buddy..


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Any evoo is fine then bro.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ooomoo said:


> Does it matter what one guys? i use the asda 1l with the purple/pink label, any views?


You can get superb Extra Virgin Olive Oil from Lidl 1 litre £2.49....why pay more?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The only difference between olive oil and virgin olive oil is that ones extracted in a machine and the other aint.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I get this one from Tesco for about £3 - £4



Just seen Lous post and might have to go and get me some of those


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Lou said:


> You can get superb Extra Virgin Olive Oil from Lidl 1 litre £2.49....why pay more?


x2 plus thet sell it in green bottles so it doesnt go rancid as quick as the stuff flogged in clear plastic.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Syko said:


> I get this one from Tesco for about £3 - £4
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen Lous post and might have to go and get me some of those


Snap 

Tastes beautiful in shakes....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive noticed the calorie count in tesco is higher than others at a 135cals per tablespoon.


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Sainsburys own extra virgin olive, tastes good and only about 2 quid


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

cheers guys, nah i was having a nosey at work this morning, whats these walnut oils and things like? i noticed they have sumthing else in there nutritions that the others dont, cant think what it was lol


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry for newbie question, but olive oil? In shakes? Really?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shoty said:


> Sorry for newbie question, but olive oil? In shakes? Really?


yep, i thought it was disgusting until about 2 days ago till i tried it in my shakes, can barely taste it and goes down a treat.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

it makes them creamy m8, i dont like mine now without i, easy cals and good fat


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lou said:


> You can get superb Extra Virgin Olive Oil from Lidl 1 litre £2.49....why pay more?


Thanks for that Lou :thumb:


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

andysutils said:


> yep, i thought it was disgusting until about 2 days ago till i tried it in my shakes, can barely taste it and goes down a treat.


Hmmm, never thought of that, normally have it over some salad or with a piece of wholemeal bread.

Doesn't it seperate? How much you put in?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shoty said:


> Hmmm, never thought of that, normally have it over some salad or with a piece of wholemeal bread.
> 
> Doesn't it seperate? How much you put in?


Yeh it seperates if it comes to the top just gently swirl the shaker around till its suspended again.

I put 1-2 tablespoons in each shaker which amount to 4 tablespoons per day.

My shakes are usually

whey scoop

60 oats

or

*50g almonds*

*
whey scoop*

*
2 tablespoons olive oil*

*
*

*
638cals*

*
40gprotein*

*
40g fats*

*
*


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I use 1cal spray olive oil.


----------

